# Carpet in a low tech system



## newt newbie (Dec 16, 2012)

i keep dwarf hair grass in one and it grows better in there than my high tech tank


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Doing DHG in aquasoil, 2x13W cfl's over a 10gal, root tabs and excel and the runners are taking off all over.


----------



## tiggity (Feb 21, 2012)

GeToChKn said:


> Doing DHG in aquasoil, 2x13W cfl's over a 10gal, root tabs and excel and the runners are taking off all over.


That is good to know, I'm on the fence if I can pull off growing DHG roud:


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Moss, especially Christmas.


----------



## hisxlency (Jan 26, 2013)

good info guys, im about to start a mini tank and am looking for an easy to plant and maintain carpet. Can someone post what the various acronyms mean? Makes it easier when googling


----------



## funkman262 (Nov 11, 2010)

Moss and Marsilea species should work fine in low-tech.


----------



## PeterN1986 (Jun 15, 2011)

For my 5.5g, I am dry starting HC and glosso with MGOPS capped with Eco as substrate. Should I use root tabs? How long do root tabs last before you put in more of them in the substrate?

MGOPS = Miracle Grow Organic Potting Soil


----------



## ponyo (Aug 9, 2010)

For those of you doing low tech and growing DHG and having it flourish can you tell me what I'm doing wrong? 

I can't even get my Marsilea minuta to grow. I tried L. maurtiana which is a microsword I think?? and it died. 

How come in some low-tech situations you can grow lawns and other more demanding plants but I can't seem to duplicate this with my tank? All I'm able to grow is anubias pretty much.


----------



## blue1delta (Jan 8, 2013)

I just put in a ton of dwarf sag for a carpet in my 55g low tech


----------



## steven p (Jun 22, 2012)

I've got some lilaeopsis m. starting to grow after several months of rehab, 2 13w 6500k bulbs in a ten gallon incandescent hood.


----------



## blue1delta (Jan 8, 2013)

I just planted a ton of dwarf sag in my 55 g low tech


----------



## aokashi (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm doing low tech with a ton of light (23w over a 1 gallon + 2.5 gallon) 
dhg belem and HM have both carpeted for me...
I even found a piece of stray glosso growing in there...


----------



## TonyK (Aug 29, 2012)

I picked up the some plants today. I am doing a dry start method. I'm moving 3 to 4 months from now and will be doinf the DSM for that long. The plants I picked up are C Parva and microswords. I will see how it goes.


----------



## aokashi (Jun 12, 2012)

microswords will survive in low light, so will crypts


----------



## DarKfish (Sep 26, 2012)

In my opinion, Sagittaria Dwarf is the best choice..it is propagated from runners and rapidly spreads.


----------



## TonyK (Aug 29, 2012)

I do like Dwarf sag but, it grows a little taller then what I'm looking for. It might take awhile for what I have to spread but to me that is part of the fun.



DarKfish said:


> In my opinion, Sagittaria Dwarf is the best choice..it is propagated from runners and rapidly spreads.


----------

